# dbol and arimidex first cycle



## popshots (Jan 27, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I am 30 years old, 193 cm and 103 kilogramms ( 210 lbs i guess ... ). I am not very ripped ( i guess 17 % bodyfat maybe less).

My plan is to add some lean mass and maybe cut a bit with a dbol only. I will do 20 mgs per day for 6 weeks with 0.5 gramm of arimidex every single day to prevent the bloat ( and i think iam gyno prone). For PCT 3 weeks Nolvadex ( 30 - 20 - 20 every day)

What do you think guys ? I train since 1 year ( intense ) and already trained before for 5 years. Thanks for your help don't hesitate to criticize !


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Have you considered Tbol or Anavar?


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

popshots said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I am 30 years old, 193 cm and 103 kilogramms ( 210 lbs i guess ... ). I am not very ripped ( i guess 17 % bodyfat maybe less).
> 
> ...


Agree with Dagman if your concerned about bloat.

Also adex with dbol is not a good idea as it will compromise gains due to dbols MOA and if you may still get gyno issues.

What you should do if you still want to use dbol is get some extra nolva incase of gyno issues and adjust your diet to control the majority of the bloat.


----------



## popshots (Jan 27, 2011)

Yes i considered Tbol but i would have been a bit paranoid to swallow Fake TBOLs at a dosage like 60 mg per day.

I prefered Dbol and i read a lot of posts where people say that the dbol bloat can be controled with arimidex.

It's my first steroid experience so i want to see how my body respond. I will do 6 weeks at 20 mgs dbol ( and arimidex ???? ) and always have nolva on hands.

My diet will be clean (fish , turkey, red meat and no carbs after 6 pm. I will drink plenty of water, take legalon for my liver and control my sodium intake to minimize the dbol bloat )


----------



## popshots (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks mars and dagman.

As it is my first cycle i think that 20 mg is enough. and the bloat with a bit of adex should be minimal.


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

popshots said:


> Yes i considered Tbol but i would have been a bit paranoid to swallow Fake TBOLs at a dosage like 60 mg per day.
> 
> I prefered Dbol and i read a lot of posts where people say that the dbol bloat can be controled with arimidex.
> 
> ...


Your choice whether you use adex, iv'e explained why you shouldn't.

Iv'e read a few posts to where ppl have said they are going to use adex and they got the same advice i just gave you.

Also you might want to increase that dose of dbol to 30mg, it's your 1st cycle and often your best, don't waste it.

Just caught your other post, 0.5mg of adex ED is not a BIT, general dose is 0.5mg 2 x week.


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Your choice on what you decide mate but would up the dose to 30mg for 6 weeks.

Beat me to it Mars


----------



## popshots (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks guys

So maybe i should take 1 mg of arimidex per week and up the dose to 25/30 mg per week. And it is a bad idea to take some nolva every day ?

I already have some puffy nipples and i feel that iam gyno prone ( i used to drink a lot of beer and i might have to much eostrogen in my body ... )

Anyway thanks for the advice i' ll try to up the dbol dose and to reduce the adex 2 times per week.

And maybe up my pct ( like Nolva for 4 weeks 30 Mgs per day ? )


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Nolva reduces the efficacy of adex by around 38%

Dbol converts to methylestradiol and has a 30% higher affinity for binding to estrogen receptors in breast tissue.

Nolva never needs to be ran at more than 20mg.

Personally given what you have said i wouldn't run dbol full stop.

However if you going to this is what i'd advise given the above.

dbol 30mg ED for 6wks.

nolva 20mg ED if you experience sore/itchy nips.

adex 0.5mg 2 x wk for 6wks up this to 3 x wk if you have to take nolva as well.


----------



## popshots (Jan 27, 2011)

Thanks Mars i'll follow your advice


----------

